# -

## Katebuh

-   ,               ?       ?

----------


## -1

,       .

----------


## Katebuh

.  :yes:      ?  ,    ,   ?

----------


## -1

> .      ?  ,    ,   ?


.        .

----------


## Katebuh

...      ,  ,       ?  -   ..?          ?   .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## -1

> ...      ,  ,       ?  -   ..?          ?   .


     . -  72     2 . , ,     -

----------


## Katebuh

.. 72      , ?   :yes:      ,       ,    ?

----------


## -1

> .. 72      , ?       ,       ,    ?


 .

----------


## Katebuh

.. ,   , ,  ...     -   ,  ,     (           ),         -    ,  ,     ?             ?    . 
 :yes:

----------


## -1

,    -   .       .     ,       .
    -    . (     ).

     , ..   .

----------


## Katebuh

,   ...    -     ..    .. 
.    .   :yes:

----------


## Katebuh

,     -              ...    ,          ?

----------


## -1

*Katebuh*,  -      .     ,   ,  ,          ,    -  .

----------


## Katebuh

, ,      ,   ..          -     ?

----------


## -1

.    . - , -   .

----------


## Katebuh

-       -     ?     -..  , ? (           ).

----------


## -1

.  .

----------


## Katebuh

.   :Wink:     ,     ? ,     ,   -         -     ..

----------


## taxcoach

> .      ,     ? ,     ,   -         -     ..


 , ,         ... :Smilie: 
      ,    -    ... :Smilie: ))
   :
1.        (    );
2.     (      );
3.   -       

   ,              ...    ,        ...
   ( )   ... ,    -       ...      ...
  -  ...

----------


## taxcoach

> .


  , ...
  72-          ,    ...   ...

----------


## 94

> ( )   ......


     ,

----------


## stas

> ( )   ... ,    -       ...


  :Smilie:          , ,  ,   ,        :Big Grin:

----------

.  . ...          ,          .  ,    .      ,  ,    .    40%   .    ,            900. (    ).  ...   ,          .  ,    ,       ,     .

----------


## sudmarvik

> -       -     ?     -..  , ? (           ).


      ?
     .
      .

     ..

----------


## taxcoach

> ,


 -   ?     ?

      -   ( )    ...    ... :        , ,   ,     -   ...      ...
    !
   :       400     ?     ,   72       ...

     ...    -         ...         ,   -    ...
     - 2  1...
,    ,        ...
 ,        , ,  ,    ...

----------


## taxcoach

> .  . ...          ,          .  ,    .      ,  ,    .    40%   .    ,            900. (    ).  ...   ,          .  ,    ,       ,     .



, ,    ?     - " " ,   ...       ... :Smilie: ))         -    ...
    -      !   -    ...

       ,        ...   ...         ...
    ,       "40%"...     ,      -    2009  ...

----------


## taxcoach

> , ,  ,   ,


    ...

    -   " "   ...    ?       -  ... :Smilie: 

         ......

----------


## stas

> ......


   ,   -  **

----------


## 94

> -   ?     ?
> 
>       -   ( )    ...    ...


       ,        ?

----------


## taxcoach

> ,        ?


  ,      ...  ...
      ...,  ,   ...  - ...     (      ?  :Smilie: 

  ,   ...
   ...

.   ?      ,     ...
      ...    ,    ...      ... ....

----------


## stas

> ...,  ,   ...  - ...     (      ?


  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## taxcoach

> ,


,      -   :Smilie: 

   ...   ... :Smilie: 
     ... , ,       ...
        ,   ...  , ...

  ,       ...

      ...           ?     ... :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,      -


  ,           :Wink:  
,       ,       :Wink:

----------


## taxcoach

> ,           
> ,       ,


?
, , ...  ...      -           ...
   ... :Smilie: 

    ...    - ...     ...  (   )...
     .     .  ...   - ... - ...
       - "  "...

----------


## 94

> - "  "...

----------


## stas

> ?
> , , ...  ...      -           ...
>    ...


*taxcoach*, .         "  ".   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## taxcoach

> *taxcoach*, .         "  ".   ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## MAIKE

> -   ,               ?       ?


  6

----------

